# Hampden P4382 VN 50 Squadron RAF



## Anthony Schuck (Aug 18, 2008)

I have only recently joined the Forum. I would be grateful if someone could assist me in locating a photo of the above Hampden in which my great uncle, Sergeant Frederick Charles SHOOK (581534) was killed on Saturday 10th August 1940 whilst on a training mission over Holland. Unfortunately neither the aircraft or crew were ever disovered. I believe the aircraft took off from RAF Lindholme on the evening of the above date.

Tony Schuck


----------



## ccheese (Aug 18, 2008)

Let me welcome you to the forum, Tony. Unfortunately I can't help with 
your quest. Good luck. Maybe someone can help.

Some info here: http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aircraft-picture-requests/50-squadron-hampden-s-vn-7292.html

Charles


----------



## Wurger (Aug 18, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Tony.Greetings from Poland.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 19, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Tony, hope you find what your looking for mate!


----------



## Hamilton Standard (Aug 20, 2008)

My first visit here as well. Keep enquiring. Someone will read who can answere your questions.


----------

